# help - abandoned pony near york



## georgiegirl (4 December 2010)

Hi all.

On my drive to the stables yesterday morning I saw a pony at the side of the road (a common place where gypsies go) so didnt really think any more of it. 

Went pass again this morning and stopped for closer inspection. A little colored colt tied up SHORT to a gate all on his own just with a thin piece of rope round its neck. Gippos havent been here for a while and plus they always keep them in groups in sight of there caravans and tethered properly. Not tied short up to a gate. So I can only presume its been abandoned? It makes my blood boil!!!!!

Have given it some hay and water (poor thing starving and v.thirsty) and have rang rspca but as its on 4 feet they dont want to know as they said they are too busy?

So, what to do from here? Does anyone have any other contact numbers? If it comes down to it I'll ring my YO to see if I can put it in a spare empty field until I can sort something out. Cant leave the poor thing tied to a gate at the side of the road, plus less than 50m away is a big deep river and the snow is terrible here. would never forgive myself if he ended up in there.

Rest assured he is content for now with a bucket of warm water and plenty hay. If anyone has been in a similar situation ten I would love your advice and if not I shall keep you all posted as to how we get on xx


----------



## magicgirl (4 December 2010)

If you put it in a field you can then become liable for the pony including caring for it and getting a passport.  If it is by the roadside get people to keep phoning the RSPCA and threaten them with publicity if they don't come and remove it.  This is what they receive all those donations for.


----------



## loulabelle (4 December 2010)

I know from experience that if you are feeding (eg providing hay) and water then the rspca are unlikely to act. we had a similar case near me where 3 horses were abandoned in very poor condition in a tiny field consisting of ragwort, mud and poo and because people had been making sure they had water and some hay the rspca didnt want to know. 
As hard as it is to see animals being neglected its the only way they will take you seriously


----------



## Katiecake (4 December 2010)

Surely this is a police matter if the pony is tied up next to the road? They must have microchip scanners they can use for precisely this kind of thing??? Certainly wouldn't bother with the RSPCA...They have absolutely no interest in PREVENTING cruelty to animals in my experience.


----------



## TopDollar (4 December 2010)

The poor thing.  

I cannot get over the RSPCA!  Surely a pony being abandoned and tied to a gate is exactly what they should be helping with - big media story or not.

Have you tried the Police as if the pony breaks free then it could cause injury and accident.  Do you or any friends have any room for him?  I wish I could help, but I'm about two hours away with a seized engine in my box.

Thank goodness you have given him hay and water.


----------



## Sugarplum Furry (4 December 2010)

Contact the police. Tell them you've already spoken to the RSPCA and they can't attend at the moment. Let them know you are going to remove the pony to a place of safety, give them the location details (as long as that's OK with your YO) and then you can't be accused of intention of theft. You''ll have to take it from there, but at least the pony will be safe and cared for for the moment. Well done for acting. Sadly I think we are all going to see a lot more of this sort of thing before the winter ends.


----------



## pixi (4 December 2010)

magicgirl said:



			If you put it in a field you can then become liable for the pony including caring for it and getting a passport.  If it is by the roadside get people to keep phoning the RSPCA and threaten them with publicity if they don't come and remove it.  This is what they receive all those donations for.
		
Click to expand...

RSPCA only get involved when they think they can get a case against a owner. welcome to the reall world they dont want to know they wont help. ring the ilph instead


----------



## pixi (4 December 2010)

just ring the police n say theres a pony loose on the road wait for them to turn up then say ive just caught it ,then say good bye late for work, and leave them holding the pony its there problem then ,they will ring to get it transported to the rspca or a holding center,beleive me it works


----------



## TopDollar (7 December 2010)

I take it he's not still tied to the gate.  Has someone taken him in?


----------



## pixi (8 December 2010)

TopDollar said:



			I take it he's not still tied to the gate.  Has someone taken him in?
		
Click to expand...

who knows the op hasnt been back on here to say


----------



## Cuffey (8 December 2010)

Result posted in NL

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?p=9211146#post9211146


----------



## pixi (8 December 2010)

Cuffey said:



			Result posted in NL

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?p=9211146#post9211146

Click to expand...

thanks cuffey /nice she started it on stolen horse forum n then changed it to the lounge/so ppl can keep up to date not


----------



## TallyHo123 (8 December 2010)

Ring the police then the RSPCA or any local horse charities.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (31 August 2011)

R      
S  
P     
C
A   


 GOOD FOR   

 answering the phone
 giving you advice
sitting on their butts
 having t breaks
getting their name in the news
passing the bucks



 not good for

 reacting on public calls
coming to the aid of an animal
 ignoring  phone calls  of urgency


----------

